# The Witness - Geheimtür in der Wüste (Lösung?)



## ahnungsloser (14. Mai 2016)

*The Witness - Geheimtür in der Wüste (Lösung?)*

Hey Leute! 

Spiele grade The Witness und komm bei einer Tür nicht weiter, zu der es noch keine Lösungen gibt...

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? 

Die Tür dürfte ein geheimer Extra-Zugang in der Wüste (die dunkelroten Panele, die mit den Licht-Einfallswinkeln zu lösen sind) zu den unterirdischen Höhlen sein - hab sie zufällig bei einer "Bootstour" entdeckt  

Ich meine mich auch zu erinnern, in der dunkel-blauen Kammer unter der Wüste ein weiteres Tor gesehen zu haben, das von der anderen Seite zu öffnen ist - könnte mir vorstellen, dass diese Tür dorthin führt....
aber ich komm eben nicht rein  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Rätsel,
da die gelben und die blauen Figuren zu weit auseinander liegen, nehme ich mal an, dass die blauen keine Rolle spielen und nur die gelben in einem passenden Bereich liegen müssen.
Gleichzeitig müssen alle schwarzen Punkte eingesammelt werden.
Die rechte gelbe Figur darf gedreht werden, die linke nicht.
Soweit so gut - weiter komm ich nicht... oder habt ihr zu den blauen eine bessere Theorie?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also falls jemand von euch schlauer ist als ich, wäre ich dankbar für einen Tipp 
oder im Zweifelsfall sogar für die Lösung...

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2016)

Ich versteh das nicht ganz mit dem Rätsel. ^^  Die gelben Figuren kann man also woanders hinplatzieren, oder wie? Und die linke der beiden auch noch drehen? Und das gelbe reflektiert? Und von wo kommt denn das Licht, wo muss es hin?


----------



## ahnungsloser (15. Mai 2016)

Also Herbboy,

die grundsätzlichen the-witness-Regeln würd ich mal so zusammenfassen: 

- es muss von dem runden Punkt aus bis zu dem abgerundeten abstehenden Ende eine Linie am Panel gezogen werden
- diese Linie kann sich nirgends schneiden, kreuzen oder berühren
- schwarze Punkte auf den Wegen müssen "eingesammelt" werden (also von der Linie berührt werden) - in dem Fall also ziemlich viele...

- zu den Figuren in den Kästchen:
   -- die gelben Figuren geben Formen vor, die die Linie umschließen muss - heißt die gelbe Figur muss in einem von der Linie gezeichneten Bereich liegen, der die selbe Form hat
       wenn die gelben Figuren zusätzlich leicht schräg abgebildet sind, bedeutet das, man darf sie auch drehen (aber Achtung - nie spiegeln)
   -- die blauen Figuren "löschen" quasi Teile der gelben Figuren, womit der von der Linie gezeichnete Bereich kleiner wird
      (grundsätzlich könnten gelbe und blaue Figuren beliebig kombiniert werden - Problem bei diesem Rätsel ist, dass alle gelben und blauen Figuren viel zu weit voneinander entfernt liegen)

Hier ein paar korrekte Lösungen für Rätsel, die Teile dieser Regeln beinhalten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit den Sonnenstrahlen kommt in diesem einen Fall hier nicht zum Tragen,
hab's nur erwähnt, damit klar ist, welches Gebiet mit "Wüste" gemeint ist, für die die spielen...

So, jetzt hab ich dich hoffentlich genug verwirrt 


Nachtrag:

... und um den Spaß zu verderben,
hätte mittlerweile sogar eine Lösung gefunden 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdIhDi4AD7A


----------



## ahnungsloser (15. Mai 2016)

... übrigens hab ich noch was ähnliches entdeckt,
im Schiffswrack hinter Baumhäusern und Schloss im Wasser (man kann es mit dem Boot umrunden), 
ist im untersten Stock ebenfalls so eine "Geheimtür", dessen Rätsel ich einfach nicht knacken kann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sind verschieden große Punkte zu sehen, genauer gesagt in drei verschiedenen Größen.
Im Bambus-Dschungel kommen ähnliche Rätsel vor, bei denen die drei Größen für drei Tonhöhen von Vogelgezwitscher stehen, die in der richtigen Reihenfolge eingesammelt werden müssen.
Hier im Wrack sind drei verschiedene Tropf-Tonhöhen zu hören und ein Quietschen/Knarren vom Wrack,
außerdem lässt sich die Linie nicht überall zeichnen, ein Muster hätte ich dabei aber noch nicht erkannt...
Kann es also nicht genau für jemanden, der es nicht selbst spielt, beschreiben...

Vielleicht hat ja hier schon jemand diese Tür entdeckt!?  


Nachtrag:

...hätte vorher einfach mal auf Englisch suchen sollen hehee^^
https://www.google.at/webhp?sourcei...spv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=the+witness+shipwreck+puzzle

aber ich lass den Beitrag mal drinnen, falls noch einer auf Deutsch sucht...


----------

